#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  Cost of flights to UK

## VocalNeal

I have to go to UK and haven't been in a while.

Anyone been recently and can tell me the approximate cost. Is there a significant difference between airlines/routes?

Currently have 37,500 Eva Air direct.

----------


## nidhogg

> I have to go to UK and haven't been in a while.
> 
> Anyone been recently and can tell me the approximate cost. Is there a significant difference between airlines/routes?
> 
> Currently have 37,500 Eva Air direct.


That (to me) is not a bad price. - But surprised Eva Air go direct - thought that in the past when I looked it was routed through Hong Kong.

----------


## withnallstoke

No.

You want to go by boat.

----------


## Dillinger

> Currently have 37,500 Eva Air direct.


Thai airways direct is around 40,000 now. you can go a lot cheaper with a stopover or withnall's way of Plane, train, French rent boy, boat and bicycle :Smile: 

up to you

???????????????????????? | ?????????????????????????? Skyscanner Thailand

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> I have to go to UK and haven't been in a while.
> 
> Anyone been recently and can tell me the approximate cost. Is there a significant difference between airlines/routes?
> 
> Currently have 37,500 Eva Air direct.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, went and checked on this - yup.  Direct flight.

Mind you, I got quoted 33,525 baht as the cheapest option, but obviously that is subject to days/times etc.

----------


## taxexile

> Mind you, I got quoted 33,525 baht as the cheapest option,


where was that from.

i will have to rush back at very short notice sometime in the next couple of months and am looking for options now. i need to fly to m/chester.

lufthansa had a good deal via frankfurt, it was 35 ish when i looked yesterday, but the prices seem to change every day depending on who knows what.

----------


## nidhogg

> Mind you, I got quoted 33,525 baht as the cheapest option,
> 			
> 		
> 
> where was that from.
> 
> .


Eva air web site.  BKK-LON

----------


## Dillinger

> where was that from.
> 
> i will have to rush back at very short notice sometime in the next couple of months and am looking for options now. i need to fly to m/chester.


British Airways have loads of flights from only 10,700 baht return to manchester.

Shame about the tax :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> i need to fly to m/chester.


Ebookers showing KLM at 36,000 Baht.

----------


## taxexile

kayak is showing qatar at 31000 for a flight on friday.

it seems that booking a flight to depart within 48 hours can bring a good price.

anybody got experience of booking through kayak?

----------


## nigelandjan

Tax ^ from what I have heard Quatar is a bit of a nightmare ,, missed connections on changeover etc ,, can be a LONG journey

I would check out some website reviews of them before you book

----------


## taxexile

^
thanks.

----------


## VocalNeal

It's thanks from me, and thanks from him.

----------


## nigelandjan

Just as a little aside we are coming over in 2 weeks time from the opposite way I know its a bit different ,,,, but the 2 flights Heathrow > BKK > Udon Thani 35000 each direct on Thai

----------


## VocalNeal

[QUOTE=nidhogg;2943007]


> Mind you, I got quoted 33,525 baht as the cheapest option, but obviously that is subject to days/times etc.


Just realized where Eva Air office is so might go for a walk and see what the walk in price is.

----------


## Neverna

One way or return?

Emirates return Bangkok/Manchester for 36,665 b

----------


## klong toey

^Plenty of free clothes after check in left laying around on the floor.
Can't get away with 50 kg in your suit case only trouble most clothes are xxxl.
That's at LHR Airkair check in area.

----------


## Carterone

It's always worth checking out Super Deals
There is nothing advertised today, and it can have nothing on it for a while, then suddenly it springs to life with lots of offers. I got a Thai Air direct flight to Heathrow one way for 9900bht inc taxes in early April.

----------


## taxexile

> Tax ^ from what I have heard Quatar is a bit of a nightmare ,, missed connections on changeover etc ,, can be a LONG journey
> 
> I would check out some website reviews of them before you book



We actually went with KLM, we booked 2 days before we flew and the price was 34000 return to Manchester.

The return flight at the end of March was delayed then cancelled due to hurricane force winds at Amsterdam, we missed our connection there and were stuck in Manchester for 2 nights until they could re-book us, they eventually re-booked us on Qatar.

We had an excellent flight with them. Brand new planes on both legs of the journey, good service and decent enough food. The stopover was in the new airport at Dohar and both flights were on time. 

I would certainly use them again.

KLMs customer service during the delays was nothing short of a disgrace however.

----------


## Dapper

I'd noticed that it seemed to be much more expensive to book a return from here to the UK than vice versa.

35k approx here (not talking about special deals)
25k from UK

As far as I remember, years ago you couldn't book a return flight starting somewhere other than where the travel agent was physically based.

That stopped you doing what I just did. Because with global online commerce those rules don't apply anymore.

I booked a flight via lastminute last month.

BKK>LDN 

550 quid direct with BA

----------


## good2bhappy

looking to fly myself
Can anyone recomend a travel agent?

----------


## taxexile

in the UK, Trailfinders have always come up with prices cheaper than or equal to web prices. That is for return flights on a one year ticket.

----------


## jumbo

Always had good service from Evaair. Emirates can be cheaper but then you have to change flights in Dubai.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> I have to go to UK and haven't been in a while.
> 
> Anyone been recently and can tell me the approximate cost. Is there a significant difference between airlines/routes?
> 
> Currently have 37,500 Eva Air direct.
> 
> ...


Within airline lingo, the definitions are as follows:

_Direct_ - 1, 2, or 3 stopovers.
_Nonstop_ - none.

----------


## boloa

We need to know when you are going and coming back ..on Flights Compare they have some flights as little as 30,500 Baht if you chose a quiet day going and coming back  :Wink: 

Cheap Flights from Bangkok to London, United Kingdom, from ?21823 Round trip from BKK to LON

----------


## Dapper

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> ...


37k is a shit price.
Going rate is 28k if you book through UK company.

Direct - 12hrs - 28k - BA
1 month ago

----------


## harrybarracuda

You need to note also that flights are more expensive on certain days compared to others, so if you are flexible, get on the airline websites and shop around.

----------


## Ronin

These don't seem bad found a one-way ticket from Bangkok to London for around £400;

Skyscanner - Compare Cheap Flights, Hotels & Car Hire

----------


## thaimeme

From Thailand.
BKK based.
Legit.
Substantial air discounts.....

??????????? ?????? ????????????????? ????????? ?????????????????? ????????????? ????????? ???????????????????????????


[they have an English page]

----------


## Dapper

> one-way ticket from Bangkok to London for around £400;


Are you fcn retarded man?
Read the above.

----------


## Ronin

> Are you fcn retarded man?


You are aren't you - try exploring the link!!!!

----------


## hallelujah

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Tax ^ from what I have heard Quatar is a bit of a nightmare ,, missed connections on changeover etc ,, can be a LONG journey
> 
> I would check out some website reviews of them before you book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that ever let Qatar down in the past was flying into their previous cow shed of an airport in Doha. Now that they have a base to match their fleet, it's only the waking up post wine snooze at stupid o'clock and having to change planes that bothers me.

All pretty good the Middle East lot, but Qatar just edge it for me if you can handle the hoards of Russians quarrelling in the queue as they fret over the company's (admittedly) very tight rapid transfer times.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

For a long time I've preferred the long haul from Heathrow ie Thai or EVA.

Thai are getting far too pricey and I've since been using either Etihad or Emirates.

My most recent flight has been KLM.

Cheers

----------


## Dapper

Flexible date calendar

next month 19k baht - return
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dapper

^And yes, any of you fkrs save 300 odd quid due to my posting - do certainly owe me a pint or several.

----------


## boloa

> ^And yes, any of you fkrs save 300 odd quid due to my posting - do certainly owe me a pint or several.


If you can wait until October and if you like Air Hostesses's with hairy armpits  ...hardly lastminute is it  :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

^Stop giving it the biggun.

I WILL save you at least a fiver - and that's a pint in any language  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

^^
And by October they will be even more hairy.

----------


## Dapper

^Stop splitting hairs

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> ...


Ah, we don't get those problems in the posh seats. Even the old airport had its own Biz and First class terminal.

I'm must admit though I'm getting fed up waiting for them to finish the First Class lounge, having to rough it with those Business Class chavs is rather wearing.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm must admit


Bet you'll fit in real well with those Toffs in first class :rofl:

----------


## Lostandfound

Check out flights to Nice if your final destination is not heathrow. You will fund £500-550 rt then jump in easyjet etc for 80 quid rt

----------


## Ronin

> Check out flights to Nice if your final destination is not heathrow. You will fund £500-550 rt then jump in easyjet etc for *80 quid rt*


....until you add the surcharges......

----------


## Lostandfound

I found Nice Tokyo rt for 320 quid last week   Not bad deal. V cheap gateway airport

----------

